# [gelöst] eth0 fehlt, dafür eth2?

## uhai

Hallo,

ich habe ein ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO mit Realtek Ethernet integriert. Da auf dem ersten Board die integrierte Netzkarte defekt war, hatte ich eine PCI-Ethernet-Karte zum Testen besorgt.

Dann das Board getauscht und die neue Karte auch wieder eingebaut.

eth0 sollte der REaltek-Chipsatz vom neuen Board sein.

eth1 sollte (wie vorher auch) die PCI-Karte mit sundance-Chip sein.

ABER:

eth0 gibt es nicht, eth1 funktioniert nicht und dafür kann ich mit "dhcpcd eth2" eine funktionsfähige Netzkarte bekommen?!

Also ist irgendetwas wieder völlig daneben. aus mienen Logs habe ich das hier:

```

[    0.791576] eth0: IC Plus Corporation IP100A FAST Ethernet Adapter at 000000000001ec00, 00:27:19:f2:ae:58, IRQ 21.

[    0.793165] eth0: MII PHY found at address 0, status 0x7849 advertising 01e1.

[    1.115202] eth1: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc9000067c000, e0:cb:4e:a9:b7:c4, XID 083000c0 IRQ 27

[    2.956505] udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth2

[    2.959390] udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

```

Anscheinend ist also udev der Übeltäter. Mit lspci -n und Debian-Hilfe ist das meine Hardware:

 *Quote:*   

> 10ec8168	Yes	Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.	RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller	r8169	v2.6.25-
> 
> 13f00200	Yes	Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp	IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY	sundance	v2.6.25-

 

Mein Kernel enthält diese Treiber: sundance und r8169. 

Brauche ich für den Realtek-Chipsatz noch Vlan-Support? Schiebt deshalb udev etho nach eth1 und eth1 nach eth2? Warum passt die Konfiguration nach dem Motherboard-Tausch nicht mehr Ist doch das gleiche Board...

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Jul 14, 2010 4:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

das hat mal rein garnichts mit vlan zu tun....

wirf einen blick in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## Randy Andy

Oder anders gesagt:

Lösch ganz einfach die Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

reboot, und gut ist  :Wink: 

Den Rest erledigt udev dann für dich.

Viel Erfolg,

Andy.

----------

## uhai

mmh, die rules habe ich übersehen. Ok, da ist eth0 zweimal drin, der zweite Eintrag setzt die auf eth1.

Das sollte mit dem Löschen des zweiten Eintrags dann ja wieder klappen...

Mal sehen

uhai

<edit> Hilft leider nicht - die 70-persistent-net.rules habe ich umbenannt, trotzdem erkennt er eth0 nicht.

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IC Plus IP100A Integrated 10/100 Ethernet MAC + PHY (rev 31)

```

```
#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

....

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=y

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_VLAN is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN is not set

```

Anscheinend habe ich den falschen Treiber? Mit dem alten Board hat es so früher funktioniert... ?

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *uhai wrote:*   

> mmh, die rules habe ich übersehen. Ok, da ist eth0 zweimal drin, der zweite Eintrag setzt die auf eth1.
> 
> Das sollte mit dem Löschen des zweiten Eintrags dann ja wieder klappen...
> 
> Mal sehen
> ...

 

was heisst denn umbenannt? aber im rules verzeichnis belassen? udev geht jede datei in alphanumerischer reihenfolge die dort enthalten ist durch. theoretisch kannst du deine rules datei acuh "bla-foobar-simsalabimm" nennen, die wird dennoch eingelesen. verschieb diese also aus diesem verzeichnis _heraus_!

nochmal zurück zum punkt "erkennen" und "nicht erkennen", erkennt udev die karten nur als eth2 und 3 oder (garnicht!) garnicht? bitte mal den output von "ifconfig -a" hier posten

----------

## uhai

```
Tux uhai # ifconfig -a

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:27:19:f2:ae:58  

          inet Adresse:169.254.117.238  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Maske:255.255.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::227:19ff:fef2:ae58/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:80 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:80

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:24366 (23.7 KiB)

          Interrupt:21 Basisadresse:0xec00 

eth2      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse e0:cb:4e:a9:b7:c4  

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.195  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::e2cb:4eff:fea9:b7c4/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:22765 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21561 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:21194627 (20.2 MiB)  TX bytes:3306639 (3.1 MiB)

          Interrupt:27 Basisadresse:0xc000 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:3344 (3.2 KiB)  TX bytes:3344 (3.2 KiB)

sit0      Protokoll:IPv6-nach-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

Die eth2 habe ich hier bereits manuell auf dhcp konfguriert. Die Rules muss aus dem Verzeichnis raus? Ich dachte, wenn der Name alphanumerisch beginnt, reicht das...

Ok, verschiebe ich, dann sehen wir ja, ob es geht.

uhai

<edit> Jetzt wird eth0 und eth1 angeboten, und eth1 läuft. Im Vergleich zu vor dem MB-Tausch scheinen die Karten nur vertauscht zu sein...

Also das entfernen der rules-Datei hat es gebracht. Danke für den Tip AmonAmarth. Und danke auch an alle anderen für Eure Hilfe.

uhai

----------

## Randy Andy

Und ich sach noch, lösch die rule und gut iss,

aber auf mich hört ja keiner...  :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

Hast ja recht,...

Ich habe nur schon zu oft gelöscht und später bereut... also warum löschen, wenn umbenennen oder verschieben auch geht...

Also gerade, wenn ich mich nicht richtig auskenne lösche ich sehr ungern...

uhai

----------

